

Xiaomi Makes Another Big Move in Consumer Electronics - guybrushT
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/09/05/xiaomi-makes-another-big-move-in-consumer-electronics/
HN - lets talk about Xiaomi
======
continuations
Why do companies keep pushing 3D TV? No one I know actually wants 3D TV.

Now if only they'll release a 42" 4K monitor at $500. I'll be the first to
buy. The monitor market has been stagnant for years.

~~~
leokun
I don't even care about 4K. I can't really even tell the difference between
720p and 1080p unless I stand right by my TV (42"). Why would I care about 4K,
4K is just this year's 3D. What are they going to do after 4K? 8K? Holographs?
TVs are a commodity business.

~~~
continuations
A 39" 4K has a 113 ppi ([http://pixensity.com/list/seiki-digital-
se39uy04-430/](http://pixensity.com/list/seiki-digital-se39uy04-430/))

A 13" Macbook retina has a 227 ppi.

So even a 4K 39" monitor still has a far lower ppi than a retina display. And
I absolutely can tell a retina display from a normal display. That means
there's a lot of room for resolution to go up to and beyond 4K before it
becomes indistinguishable to human eyes.

And I stand right by the monitor when I use my computer. Right now my monitor
is about 12" away from my face.

~~~
mangotree
Most people do not stand so close to their tv.

~~~
3825
No, but we absolutely stand that close to our monitors.

The original poster wants a monitor. the child comment talked about a tv.
Correct me if I am wrong but HDMI (before 2) cannot deliver 4k at 240Hz,
right? Has that changed with the current iteration?

------
calbear81
There's a lot of 47" 3D-capable sets in the $500 range available now and you
can throw on a cheap Android box for $50 and have the same thing. A built-in
version like this one from Vizio ([http://www.walmart.com/ip/VIZIO-47-Class-
Theater-3D-LCD-HDTV...](http://www.walmart.com/ip/VIZIO-47-Class-
Theater-3D-LCD-HDTV-with-VIZIO-Internet-Apps-1080p-120Hz-refresh-
rate-E3D470VX/15992333)) is $598 so I'm not getting why it's making waves?

~~~
dmoy
If this is for a Chinese market, there's a good chance that the Chinese prices
are higher than US prices (as is typically the case for electronics). From a
brief search on taobao.com, it appears as though the average price for a 50"
3D TV there is more on the order of $900, not $500-$600.

~~~
dualogy
> as is typically the case for electronics

How the heck did we get to a point where stuff that's largely made in China is
cheaper in the US?

Is that the USD privilegue or what is it? Not only does the US get to print
their way to prosperity courtesy of world reserve currency status, it seems
(anecdotally) anything from gadgets to clothes is cheaper in the US than the
rest-of-world.

I mean, no envy, it's just utterly fascinating and somewhat baffling.

~~~
zhte415
Products made in China and not exported are subject to different taxes (BTW a
tag price in China is the final price, inclusive of all taxes, similar to
Europe). In addition, the US probably has a more efficient distribution
network, both in the form of better logistical networks and competition
between retailers.

------
dstaley
One thing I really hope Hugo pushes is international availability of the MI2S
and the Hongmi smartphones. The former is a handsome 4.3in 720p phone with a
quad-core Snapdragon processor, and is one of the thinnest (in terms of width,
not depth) 720p Android smartphones which retails for about $300 USD. The
Hongmi is a 4.7in 720p device that is retailing in China for ~$130 USD off
contract. Even with a modest markup to support the international distribution,
the Hongmi could make waves in the low-cost and prepaid smartphone market here
in the United States.

------
jkat
With their supposed interest in expanded outside of China, does anyone know if
they are hiring? To me it is, by far, the most interesting startup right now.

